# New User Cant find Tyre Pressures



## MattSL (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi I've just bought a 2000 225 bhp TT. The cars in great shape but the dealer had put some new 18" wheels on with accelera tyres (225/40/18 92Y) and I can't find out what pressures they should be at. Any answers


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

if i remember correctly there should be tyre pressures under the fuel filler cap lid.

i hope i didnt dream that :wink:

z


----------



## MattSL (Jul 29, 2008)

No you didn't dream it  I just didn't know if they applied to the 18 inch wheels.

Thanks


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

im guessing it originally came with 17" wheels?

maybe some others might know, mine came standard with 18s

z


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, See this post.... viewtopic.php?t=93433&highlight=tyre+pressure
H.


----------



## MattSL (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------

